# An oops from 2012



## Ron Evers (Dec 30, 2019)

I was looking back @ some RAW files I took of a dock jumping contest & reedited this one of an owner following her dog into the pool.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 30, 2019)

We go to the GoPro mountain games every year in Vail, dock dogs is a blast to watch.


----------



## Winona (Jan 3, 2020)

Good shot. Hope she was ok?


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice capture, Ron! I assume you saw that coming and were ready on the trigger. Good job either way!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 5, 2020)

Good shot.............


----------



## johngpt (Jan 7, 2020)

The decisive moment!
You even caught her mom on the sideline.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 7, 2020)

johngpt said:


> The decisive moment!
> You even caught her mom on the sideline.



Could be, don't know.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 7, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice capture, Ron! I assume you saw that coming and were ready on the trigger. Good job either way!



Did not see it coming, I was shooting in bust mode @ 9 frames per second as the dogs jumped.  This was the best frame to show all that was happening.


----------

